
Anyone know thecoderdude? - bootstraphunter
We have been trying to reach him for several months. A lot of the authors on his website has not been paid. We do not know how to reach him. Can someone please help?
======
bootstraphunter
[https://twitter.com/thecoderdude?lang=en](https://twitter.com/thecoderdude?lang=en)

